# RAI on the 28th. 150 mci dose. Staying on levo



## MJRusso (May 25, 2012)

Started on the LID, which sucks! But I'm happy that my Endo is keeping me on 125 levo until a few days before RAI, then I'll get thyrogen injections for 2 days and go back to the levo right after the 150 mci RAI dose. I feel like the levo is FINALLY starting to work (been on it 6 weeks now) and I was stressed about coming off of it.

Between the levo and my testosterone shots, I've finally reached a point where I'm feeling almost normal again (after nearly 6 months of feeling miserable and fatigued). But I'm curious on how this seemingly high dose of RAI will make me feel. Endo prescribed me Zofran and along with the continued levo and T shots I'm hoping it won't be _too_ bad an experience. I've had external beam radiation w/anti-nausea meds before and felt fine, but I have a feeling this will be different.

Anyway, will stay on the LID a week after my dose then go for a full body scan and blood work, then back to the Endo for follow up 3 weeks after that.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had a 100mci dose. Most people don't notice anything. I felt kinda rotten. My neck ached, I had chills...I generally felt like I had the flu. Spent two days on the couch/in bed and then it all went away and I was back to normal. I was told occasionally people get upset stomachs with it...*shrug* I never did.


----------



## MJRusso (May 25, 2012)

Thanks Joplin. Puts me at ease. I can take a few days of that. I was concerned I wasn't going to feel right for a few weeks.

I think the hardest part will be staying away from my 10 month old daughter for a week+.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My guess is that if it does make you feel lousy, that feeling will only last a few days. I don't recall feeling sick after my 100 mci treatment, but maybe I did, and I've blocked it out of my memory.


----------



## MJRusso (May 25, 2012)

My date was moved up to the 26th. Took 150 mCi 11am yesterday morning and came straight home to find my roommate hanging out in the living room after I told her I was setting up camp there for a few days. She refuses to believe she's in any danger because a)the goons she works with who move furniture for $10/hr never heard of RAI and, 2)Some hotline she called said she'd be ok.

Sigh...she was even ready to sit 3 feet from me to watch the football game for 3-4 hours until I lied by telling her I wasn't watching the game and was going to go to sleep instead. 

Anyway.... So far so good. I'm almost 36 hours in and I feel completely fine. No ill effects at all. I was tired enough last night to sleep a solid 12 hours, but I was probably just catching up on some badly needed sleep. Been wide awake all day and I'm still not tired.


----------

